
Patagonia donating 100% of Black Friday sales to environment organizations - soroushjp
https://www.patagonia.com/100-percent-for-the-planet.html
======
shanev
Maybe they're feeling guilty for creating mostly polyester-based clothing that
pollutes our oceans with microfiber plastic.

~~~
grzm
Is this a criticism of Patagonia in particular? They've done a lot to be
environmentally aware. They've been using recycled polyester in their clothing
for years. I also doubt that Patagonia-produced polyester clothing contributes
even 0.01% of the polyester refuse in the ocean.

If you have specific criticisms of Patagonia, I would be very interested to
learn more about them. Please share.

~~~
atk123
They commissioned this study. They also pioneered the use of polyester in
outdoor clothing...

[http://brenmicroplastics.weebly.com/project-
findings.html](http://brenmicroplastics.weebly.com/project-findings.html)

Has been reported in a few places...
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/jun/20/microfib...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/jun/20/microfibers-
plastic-pollution-oceans-patagonia-synthetic-clothes-microbeads)
[http://www.outsideonline.com/2131886/its-time-retire-your-
ol...](http://www.outsideonline.com/2131886/its-time-retire-your-old-unsafe-
avalanche-beacon)

~~~
grzm
Thanks for the links. Why create a throwaway account to post them?

~~~
atk123
It's not a throwaway :)

Only an occasional reader, first time I've wanted to reply to something.

------
TylerE
This is rather disingenuously worded. It's NET sales aka profit, which is
rather a bit different from the _gross_ sales you would assume from reading
the giant headline.

~~~
B4CKlash
Giving up NET profit for a single day is still huge.

That being said, the hyperbole doesn't bother me. Voting with your wallet is
the single most important thing an individual can do (akin to reverse Citizens
United). Giving consumers this clear cut prospective is an important function
of that model (rather than crossing my fingers and hoping they don't invest
those net profits in a sweatshop). My hope is that more business will follow
suit.

~~~
bch
Voting with your wallet is something, but it's certainly not fair, so not
necessarily the "single most important thing an individual can do". Why? The
votes (money) aren't evenly distributed.

~~~
dpark
Fairness and importance are orthogonal. The fact that money is unevenly
distributed says nothing about whether spending money in ways that influence
certain social changes is the "most important thing".

It's not fair that the I was born into a wealthy nation while some are born
into impoverished war zones. Nonetheless it seems important that my money be
put to good use.

